# Boney creek area



## bonecollector123 (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this area I hunt pretty close to it from what I can tell on google maps but have never heard of it or seen it I might be able to lease some land and the creek runs through the middle of it just wondering how big the creek is and is there alot of wildlife there maybe looking for some members if I can get the land


----------



## jcdona (Dec 29, 2009)

what  part of the state is it located in.


----------



## bonecollector123 (Dec 29, 2009)

jcdona said:


> what  part of the state is it located in.



it is in telfair county not far from jacksonville and chinahill


----------

